# What Vaccinations Do Horses Need?



## luvsmygirls (Mar 3, 2009)

of course it always depends on your area and i would HIGHLY recommend speaking to your vet about what is going to do the most good and what is required in your region but here is a good place to start with vaccinations and a little bit of info on the diseases that you are vaccinating against

*Rabies
*This vaccine was recently approved for horses. It contains a killed virus to protect against this disease, which affects the central nervous system and results in death. This disease has been on the rise lately and is transmissible from horse to human, thereby posing a severe public health problem. This is an annual vaccine only.
*Tetanus
*An acute, infectious disease that is the result of a toxin produced by the bacterium _clostridium tetani_, which enters wounds of any nature. The vaccination is a modified toxin that stimulates an immune response. The initial vaccination is followed by a second dose in four to six weeks. It is given annually thereafter. If you fail to re-vaccinate on a yearly basis, you must administer two doses as if you are initially vaccinating the horse.
*Eastern and western encephalomyelitis*
This acute viral disease of rodents, birds, horses and man, is transmitted by the mosquito. The vaccine is a combination of killed viruses. Initial vaccination is followed by a second dose in two to three weeks or four to six weeks, depending on vaccine used. An annual re-vaccination is given thereafter. If vaccinated properly and at the correct time of year, the vaccine will protect your horse for the season.
*Rhinopneumonitis
*This is a viral disease with three faces: respiratory disease, abortion, and a disease of the nervous system that can cause paralysis. It was once thought all of these problems were caused by the same rhino virus, but there are two rhino viruses involved in this disease: equine herpesvirus-1 and equine herpesvirus-4. EHV-1 protects horses against abortion and possibly the paralysis form. EHV-4 protects horses against the respiratory form, which accounts for more than 46 percent of respiratory disease in the horse, according to recent research.
*Influenza*
An acute, highly contagious viral disease affecting the upper respiratory tract of the horse. The vaccine is a combination of the two most common strains of influenza as a killed virus. Initial vaccination is followed by a second dose in three to four weeks. For horses who are actively showing and/or in contact with many horses in a high traffic situation, this should be given every three to four months, according to the manufacturer. The vaccine provides protection for three to four months.
*Rhino/flu combination vaccine
*This is a vaccine containing influenza strains and rhinopneumonitis EHV-4. This combination vaccine is excellent for show horses, race horses, or horses in a high-exposure situation {such as medium to large boarding stables} who need rhino/flu vaccines every three to four months.
*Strangles
*This contagious bacterial disease of the horse affects the upper respiratory tract with abscessation of the lymph nodes, especially in the upper neck and throat region. A killed bacterin is available. Initial vaccination is followed by a booster in three weeks and a third booster in six weeks from the initial vaccine. Annual re-vaccination is given thereafter. Another vaccine for strangles recommends initial dose repeated in three to four weeks and annually. This is not to be given in the face of an outbreak or at a facility where there was a confirmed case for one year after the case was diagnosed.
*Potomac horse fever*
This is a seasonal disease seen generally in the summer months. It had been reported in 33-plus states as of summer 1998. The disease is characterized by high fever, severe diarrhea, malaise, depression, anorexia and very often a severe founder that can effect all four feet. It has a high mortality rate. There is now an annual vaccine for the prevention of this disease. It is best to give one in early spring. Initial vaccination is followed by a booster in three to four weeks and annual re-vaccination thereafter.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I also wanted to add that anywhere with mosquitos should also have their horses vaccinated for West Nile.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Previous posters have given you a good inclusive list; in additioin, you need to consider what your horse is going to be doing/where it's going to be going. 

Horses in a closed herd, ie, never leave the farm and never have contact with outside horses, need the bare minimum - rabies and tetnanus.

Horses in an open heard, ie, never leave the farm but other horses they are in contact with do, need a little more perhaps - rabies, tetnanus, flu, rhino, Eastern and Westen EE depending on your area

Horses that leave the farm and travel/show locally need more and on a more agressive schedule.

Horses that travel/show extensively and have a lot of contact with a lot of other horses need vaccinations for everything and on a very agressive schedule. 

Your local vet's website will have lots of good info about what's recommended for your area and your situation.


----------

